# i need to go to rehab...



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

GO PITBULL.COM REHAB THAT IS...what were you thinking sheesh!!! now that i have a laptop again im on here too much! poor onyx he is getting jealus. he comes and sits on my lap when im on here and if i try to go type he nudges my hand away...think hes trying to tell me something lolz. seriosuly though ive been on here for like 2 hours straight...is this normal!!! is gp sending out subliminal messages for me to stay on as long as possible!? lol. i gotta go soon though to take onyx out for his last potty break.


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

HaHa! I know what you mean. Sometimes I wake up in the middle of the night and I'll get on here and read the threads before trying to go back to sleep.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

im not sure if i ever get off gp! lol. im such a mess!!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

lol they should have a gp 12 step program for overactive members.lolz. dont know how i would make it through detox though!!!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

LMFAO...my boyfriend goes...
GoPitbull lady...you need to go to rehab. LOL. he gets aggravated with me being on here so much when hes here...lol...but...i hafta prioritize...and GP is a priority. LMFAO.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

mygirlmaile said:


> LMFAO...my boyfriend goes...
> GoPitbull lady...you need to go to rehab. LOL. he gets aggravated with me being on here so much when hes here...lol...but...i hafta prioritize...and GP is a priority. LMFAO.


my bf gets upset as well. he calls me a computer geek though. and gets upset cuz im not chillen with him most of the time im chillen with you guys! i mean you can get all the gossip and other juicy stuff you need for one day here........just staring at the computer screen......typing away....for hours at a time.......are we nerds!?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

HA! I was like "How going to rehab..." lol
I need to go to rehab, I have an APBT problem......lol


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

LOL. Idk what I did before GP...like...I actually had a real life I think. LOL. I hate it when Im on here and no one updates or says anything for a while...OMG! I get so bored! LOL.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

yeah, GP has taken over my life like myspace did 6 years ago.
wtf, my GP addiction has gotten better since i started school tho.
my name is Trevor, my dog Nismo, and we have a problem, were addicted to GP. wow that wasnt as hard as i had pictured it


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

hi trevor and nismo! welcome! (AA style. lol)

the first step is admitting you have a problem. lmfao.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

Nizmo357 said:


> yeah, GP has taken over my life like myspace did 6 years ago.
> wtf, my GP addiction has gotten better since i started school tho.
> my name is Trevor, my dog Nismo, and we have a problem, were addicted to GP. wow that wasnt as hard as i had pictured it


LOL great! well hi trevor so sorry to hear about your addiction issues...i can not gurantee they will get resolved as time goes by....

ne one else have a story to share? well while were at it...hell here is my story

my name is above my avatar so check it!
i was so sick of not being able to hold an educated convo about bully breeds with ne one around...one day i stumbled upon this site and it was addiction at first thread! i could imagine this is one of the fastest working narcotics yet.no wonder why there are so manny gp junkies floating around...help me lay off the gp man!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

I wouldnt say problem...


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

Nizmo357 said:


> I wouldnt say problem...


your in denial!!! LOL. yeah but when your on here most of the day i realize i could have been getting some stuff done...but i like it here.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

hell no they wont go said:


> your in denial!!! LOL. yeah but when your on here most of the day i realize i could have been getting some stuff done...but i like it here.


lmfao. oh girlll...my house would be SPOTLESS by now if i wasnt on here. LOL. (My house isnt dirty, or messy...but Im talking sparkling! LOL)

i loverrrrsss it here though. im just getting oh so smarttt!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

mygirlmaile said:


> lmfao. oh girlll...my house would be SPOTLESS by now if i wasnt on here. LOL. (My house isnt dirty, or messy...but Im talking sparkling! LOL)
> 
> i loverrrrsss it here though. im just getting oh so smarttt!


yup i had cleaning in mind to!!!....along with a few other things like talking to my friends i have here...taking care of paper work...yeah if i wasnt on here i wouldnt have so much crap to do the next day...and its just a cycle that goes on. lol. hmmmm wheres those subliminal messages at mods?? huh?


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

im like that to with this and mobsters


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Play a sport. I started skating again and mostly get on during the morning and at night. I'm also about to start school so less time. xD


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

PBN said:


> Play a sport. I started skating again and mostly get on during the morning and at night. I'm also about to start school so less time. xD


haha you gott go back to school! imsorry im just so happy mad people gotta go back and i do college online and i do interning. way better then sitting in a class.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

I would be home schooled, but it seems kind of boring. But I'll feel lonely..so yay school?


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

ok i admit high school could be fun...only cuz i saw my friends everyday...some of he teachers were pretty cool as well. nfa has some of the wackiest teachers ever!!!! there is one teacher who is like a GENIOUSE but because of it he acts friggen crazy like hes on mad drugs at once lol. one time he was chasing students down the hall with a shark hand puppet. and he even goes up to gothic girls and and what not asking them who the hell dressed them in the morning! ofcourse he means it as a joke...i think. but he just does off the wall stuff every day...then there was the marin bio teacher who got arrested for having 5 coolers of beer on his fishing boat and being drunk out of his mind...one day he started explaining to the class how to make moonshine lol.sometimes i think he came to class drunk. he slurs his words often but not all the teachers were cool or crazy though. but yeah i'd rather not go back to highschool though.


----------



## GodBlessPitbulls (Aug 23, 2009)

I have to get off the Computer or,I will have a sign on my butt,WIDE LOAD...


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Hello every one. My name is Matt and im a pit aholic


----------

